# Altima 2001 problema con el tps



## Josemorales (Dec 29, 2019)

Buen día tengi un problema con el tps de mi altima me gustaría saber como poder conponerlo me dicen q yeva un inicio y una señal a tantos volts


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

¿Cuál es el problema real que tienes? ¿Realizó una lectura de código de ECU?


----------

